# Amazon Fresh, love it or hate it?



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

This morning I got 17 totes of fresh and none regular Prime now. It took me almost 1 hr and 50 and did 64 miles (both ways) to deliver them, dont ask me how many apartments building I have delivered those totes and how I managed to fit those in my Corolla. What you have to say?? love it or hate it (obviously)


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Ummmm. Profuse hatred. It's ALL I've had for the past week. 35 miles one way in traffic to deliver green totes. And then head back to the WH for more green totes. YAY!!!  Most of the drivers sit in their cars and hide until the greens are all given out. But then they are showing up at 20 min after the block has started. Wish they'd start calling those people out for being 'late'. I'm thinking of switching to logistics as I'm already not receiving any tips and would rather not run my car into the ground.

If they would put 1 or 2 green stops on each cart, mixed with some regular prime now stops, no one would avoid them like they do.


----------



## Pragmatic (Jan 4, 2017)

People with tiny cars should be given at least 16 FRESH totes. This way they will understand that YOU WILL NEED THE RIGHT TOOL FOR THE JOB!


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> If they would put 1 or 2 green stops on each cart, mixed with some regular prime now stops, no one would avoid them like they do.


For this initiative it requires good IQ level, which unfortunately sups/mgrs dont have, if they had it they dont work for Amazon


----------



## Keyser Söze (Jun 25, 2015)

Pragmatic said:


> People with tiny cars should be given at least 16 FRESH totes. This way they will understand that YOU WILL NEED THE RIGHT TOOL FOR THE JOB!


Stop crying and find another gig.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Do they play favorites with green totes at all of the other warehouses? The same group never has to have any green totes and it really sucks. None of us want them. And that certain group hasn't felt the effects on their tips. It just really sucks when certain people walk in and are given carts of nothing but brown bags every single time. Sorry to vent, but I just drove back 37 miles ONE WAY, yes 37 miles from the last drop back to the warehouse, to pick up more green totes. While the same group of people are scanning their brown bags.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

What's worse than fresh? 8 cases of bottled water going to apartment complex.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

Behemoth said:


> What's worse than fresh? 8 cases of bottled water going to apartment complex.


I just delivered four cases to a 3rd story apartment, included in their fresh order.


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> Do they play favorites with green totes at all of the other warehouses?


Not here. our WH staff has been very strict with this, the Sup hands over the cart who ever next in the list, if he/she is not there he/she will loose turn and will get a warning from Sup (exception is using washroom only). This has been done by lots of efforts done by drivers by communication with OPS Mgr and the floor supervisors. Now it is enforced pretty strictly here. But......................... man I hate Fresh totes their numbers are growing and growing deliver 17 and brought back 20 every delivery....... Sucks!!! and fun part nooooooooooooooooooooo tips, damn!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

SomeChick82 said:


> It just really sucks when certain people walk in and are given carts of nothing but brown bags every single time.


well, u have the green totes at that wh making it obvious

imagine if u didn't

the same group would get 40 hrs a week, best routes, u'd never be around to see it or u'd have no way 2 notice it


----------



## FlexDriver (Dec 5, 2015)

flexian said:


> well, u have the green totes at that wh making it obvious
> 
> imagine if u didn't
> 
> the same group would get 40 hrs a week, best routes, u'd never be around to see it or u'd have no way 2 notice it


What a stupid and illogical theory it is!


----------



## flexian (Aug 16, 2016)

FlexDriver said:


> What a stupid and illogical theory it is!


agreed 

ive learned so much from this gig


----------

